# Disc Italia Brakes help



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

So........ looking around for new rotors i found these great looking rotors for .. a decent price.. cross drilled slotted.. DISC ITALIA or something like that.. i have never heard of them before.. so i dont know if they are any good.. anyone has experience with these brakes ? any suggestions ? 
oh btw.. 2004 altima


----------

